
Fast Iterative Algorithms for the Tower of Hanoi Puzzle - kqr2
http://hanoitower.mkolar.org/algo.html
======
limmeau
Before reading, I thought they had found a faster sequence of disk transfers
(stop the press etc) -- but it turns out the article is just about generating
the same sequence of moves in less time, given the C compilers of late-90s
workstations.

~~~
scscsc
Highly unlikely to happen, since the upper bound corresponds to a well-known
lower bound.

~~~
limmeau
Yes, unless you find premises to drop, thus changing the problem. Sorting is
Omega(n log n) under the premise that all you have is a computable ordering
relation. Radix sort removes that premise and reaches a different lower bound.

In the particular case of the Hanoi problem, I don't see droppable premises
(except "you can only move one disk at a time" -- drop that and there may be
an O(1) solution).

